# 2003 Nissan Sentra GXE OBD Troubles/Instrument Gauges Problem



## yourchemicalbrother (Feb 17, 2010)

Hello guys and gals,
I am trying to figure out what could be wrong with my girlfriends manual 2003 Sentra GXE.

She told me that since she bought the car the gauges in the instrument panel will "turn off" when the car is running. For example the speedo will read 0 mph while driving, the fuel gauge will read empty. Basically all gauges will read as they do if the car ws shut off.

Today her service engine light came on. I hooked it up to my OBD II reader to see what codes it was throwing.

I found the following codes:
U1001-CAN Communication
P0462-Fuel Sensor A circuit low input
P0463-Fuel Sensor A circuit high input

She said that about a month ago she tool the car in and they replaced some fuel sensor.

Im not familiar with this vehicle but I would assume that the U1001 code would have something to do with the gauge problem. The other two fuel circuit problem from what I have read may have something to do with the fuel pump.

I defiantly need your input on how to fix these problems.
Thanks


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

sounds like a loose connection to the gauges behind the cluster


----------



## joeer77 (Aug 31, 2009)

There should be a fuse for the gauges. I had one blow once in a Toyota and none of the gauges worked. Check your fuse panels.


----------

